# Official Summer League Thread



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/summerleague_07roster.html



> 2007 LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS NBA SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER
> NUM PLAYER POS HT WT DOB FROM 2006-07
> 34	Mohamed Abukar	F	6’10”	229	1/1/85	San Diego St.	San Diego St.
> 22	Brandon Bowman	F	6’ 9”	223	9/15/84	Georgetown	Bakersfield (NBDL)
> ...


Clippers Summer League Schedule Released:

July 8th 7:00 PM- Clippers vs Nuggets
July 10th 7:30 PM- Clippers vs Rockets
July 12th 7:30 PM- Clippers vs T'Wolves
July 13th 3:00 PM- Clippers vs Grizzlies*
July 15th 7:30PM- Clippers vs Kings

* Denotes game to be on NBAtv


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ihdEbyq419g

I think a lot of people remember Amara Sy as being the Battlegrounds winner and someone saying something like "Mike Dunleavy wants you" or some thing very similar to that. Being a forward though he doesn't have a chance here though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

Why is Kaman still playing summer league games?

I remember Amara Sy, dude won that competition on MTV. He was pretty strong and athletic


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

amara sy...wasnt that the one guy who won some mtv street ball competition a few years back? Or am i confusing him with someone.

Davis had better show me some improved quickness this summer. Otherwise i wouldnt mind somenoe like santiago on the team to be a rebraca like influence. 

Anyone going to any of the games. Unfortunately ill only be able to see one clipper game, next tuesday i believe. The other days ill be there, the clippers dont play. 

Who do you guys want me to interview. Im assuming thornton, jordan, anyone else? And what questions do you want me to ask. Last year i was able to interview almost everyone of note from the team, but this year we draftexpress guys are like 6 strong, and they only had 3 credentials...so we will be secretly passing credentials on to each other, if i get caught i wont be able to go backstage to do the interviews.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Roster*



Weasel said:


> http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/summerleague_07roster.html


thats a shame. kaman shouldn't be on the summer league team. i thought you could only play for three years...his slow a** is taking up a roster spot from another center...can't he just play at venice beach? naw, they'll probably clown him too...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Roster*



yamaneko said:


> amara sy...wasnt that the one guy who won some mtv street ball competition a few years back? Or am i confusing him with someone.
> 
> Davis had better show me some improved quickness this summer. Otherwise i wouldnt mind somenoe like santiago on the team to be a rebraca like influence.
> 
> ...


 your'e a groupie yam, but, that's your profession...holla at kaman for me...ask him if he plans on becoming one of the greatest centers of all time...he has the skill set...and ask him if the medication he was taking would help him...but then again he'll probably phase out and start talking about where he can hunt in vegas. tell him vada want's to know...vada


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

Looks like the Clippers are finally decideing to put togheter a good team this year because there teams in the past have been jokes. But there is solid talent on the roster.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

Brandon Bowman? interesting. I likes his game at Georgetown.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

this is actually a pretty good collection of summer league talent. This is the only summer league roster for the Clippers that I know who ever one is. Most times I have only heard of about half the roster.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster*



yamaneko said:


> amara sy...wasnt that the one guy who won some mtv street ball competition a few years back? Or am i confusing him with someone.
> 
> Davis had better show me some improved quickness this summer. Otherwise i wouldnt mind somenoe like santiago on the team to be a rebraca like influence.
> 
> ...


Ask Al what he's been targeting in particular for improvement in his game, and if he's still trying to improve his perimeter game to the point where he can play some 2 in the NBA.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster*



> your'e a groupie yam, but, that's your profession...


No, im a photographer and writer for draftexpress. Groupie. Give me a break.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

I want a interview with Abukar...

Talk to him about what he is hearing from the Clippers and other NBA teams about possibly making a roster or a DL team.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

I always make sure to interview the SDSU guys.  2 years ago was randy holcomb. Ill try to find brandon heath again as well if hes there.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Roster*



hobojoe said:


> Ask Al what he's been targeting in particular for improvement in his game, and if he's still trying to improve his perimeter game to the point where he can play some 2 in the NBA.


Thornton can do a lot of things, but I think asking him to play the 2 is a bit of a stretch. But who knows? I love the guy's game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Roster*



Showtime87 said:


> Thornton can do a lot of things, but I think asking him to play the 2 is a bit of a stretch. But who knows? I love the guy's game.


I say that only because I know he wants to be able to play the 2. I've heard it and read it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Summer League Roster*

Clippers add Korolev to summer league roster:

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/summerleague_07roster.html

This just throws everything into question, are the Clippers sticking with him truly as a longterm project?


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Summer League Roster*



qross1fan said:


> Clippers add Korolev to summer league roster:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/summerleague_07roster.html
> 
> This just throws everything into question, are the Clippers sticking with him truly as a longterm project?


I just read that too. Did you notice he's listed at 6'10" 244lbs. 
I hope he is learning some post moves or Dun may have Jr. on this team yet. 

Dun Jr-> :sadbanana: :rocket:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Summer League Roster*



TakingitbyStorm said:


> I just read that too. Did you notice he's listed at 6'10" 244lbs.
> I hope he is learning some post moves or Dun may have Jr. on this team yet.
> 
> Dun Jr :rocket:


Damn, I hadn't read that, seems like he really put on some weight, hopefully muscle, and has grown a inch, at least compared to his profile at nba.com where they have him listed as 6'9" and 203.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's quite a discrepency. He grew and inch and gained 40 pounds? Yikes. It's hard to put on 40 pounds of muscle that fast, so i'm not sure how encouraging this should be.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thats got to be a typo.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Korelov looked pretty big last summer when I saw him in Vegas he added weight so he could have added more I dont thnk he was 203 or whatever he was listed at he was more.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> That's quite a discrepency. He grew and inch and gained 40 pounds? Yikes. It's hard to put on 40 pounds of muscle that fast, so i'm not sure how encouraging this should be.


One word: STEROIDS :wlift:


----------



## RAS1398 (Jul 2, 2007)

is there only 1 game televised on NBATV?
anyone know where we can see the games ( besides going to the games )
online?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Can you guys tell how clippers.com made the typo of korolevs height and weight? Heres a hint...if anyone should be able to figure it out, its tucsonclip


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Can you guys tell how clippers.com made the typo of korolevs height and weight? Heres a hint...if anyone should be able to figure it out, its tucsonclip


Haha, damn, it would have been nice, height wise at least. I've figured it out, let's wait to see how many others can


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

qross1fan said:


> Haha, damn, it would have been nice, height wise at least. I've figured it out, let's wait to see how many others can


I've seen that poster's name before, but never knew who he is. That clue is not fair to all. :mad2: 

I guessing that it's the size of some other player who has played for the Clippers in the past maybe preseason. I can't think of anyone that fits the bill...other than TucsonClip!!!

Am I right? :yay:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/scoreboard.jsp

Watch all the games for free online.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Tip-off will be tonight at 7:00 PM Pacific; 10:00 PM Eastern. Game will be on the web, so for those who can watch it, be sure to give a solid re-cap .

*Nuggets[0-0] Roster:*
Guards: Von Wafer, Will Blalock, Bracey Wright, Larry O'Bannon, Dontaye Draper, Ruben Douglas
Forwards: Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Curtis Sumpter, Lamond Murray, Matt Karcher, Axel Hervelle, Coleman Collins, Mario Boggan
Centers: Jelani McCoy

*Clippers[0-0] Roster:*
Guards: Will Conroy, Guillermo Diaz, Jared Jordan, Mike Gansey
Forwards: Mohamed Abukar, Brandon Bowman, Al Thornton, Ivan Radenovic, Sy Sy, Yaroslav Korolev
Centers: Chris Kaman, Paul Davis

First game of the SL for both sides, let's see how it goes.​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

I am looking forward to seeing Diaz, Jordan, and Thornton play. As well it would be nice to see Davis and Korolev show signs of promise. Hopefully the web connection isn't laggy for the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



Weasel said:


> I am looking forward to seeing Diaz, Jordan, and Thornton play. As well it would be nice to see Davis and Korolev show signs of promise. *Hopefully the web connection isn't laggy for the game. *


Hopefully it just flat out works for me for once as I want to see this game badly.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

qross, what site are they showing it on?...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

i found it. go to nba.com, click in the summer league link and you'll see the scores of today's games. click "watch" and if you don't have a membership you'll have just have to fill out a little something. i'm watching the lakers and critt just hit the game winner...we're the last game today at around 7pm...vada


----------



## RAS1398 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

lamond murray and Jelani Mccoy ?... couple of grandpas...
Al should easily tear his slow *** up ...and Kaptain Kaveman should be able to school Mccoy and build up some confidence...practice some moves...maybe even get A dunk ....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Game on? Anyone got any alternate links?

 Thread will be merged with the Summer League Thread tomorrow


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

nba.com...it's free...vada


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



MR. VADA said:


> nba.com...it's free...vada


"Windows Media Player cannot play any items in the playlist. To find information about the problem, click the Now Playing tab, and then click the icon next to each file in the List panel"

What I keep getting from nba.com


----------



## RAS1398 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

im not seeing the "watch" link...wtf...


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

thornton is ballin...vada


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Go figure no commentating and a bad zoomed out picture.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

and jj is doin a good job runnin tha show...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



Weasel said:


> Go figure no commentating and a bad zoomed out picture.


true...vada


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

20-19 denver up 1, thornton has scored 11 pts already!!!
jared jordan 2 pts, 2 assists!


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

jj has no d...


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

thornton sure does look taller than his 6'8" listing...plus his arms are LONG!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Thornton has been great so far. It is a bit hard to tell who is who with the terrible camera action. Luckily Thornton is wearing a headband so it is easy to spot him out.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

nice block thornton!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Thornton is a beast, he is everywhere and he earns another trip to the line.


----------



## RAS1398 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Thorton is a friggin beast..i know this is only summer league but based on his college and now pro performance ...this dude is always on overdrive...

Thats why he's improved soooo much in 4 years at school...its EB part duex...

We stole him at that spot...


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

what a pass from jordan to davis (?) for a thunderous dunk


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Davis with a monster dunk, he is playing well. He has hit some long jumpers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

I can tell you this, the team out there can't play defense. Probably hard to come together and play good defense with a totally different team but the defense right now sucks. Not that it really matters though it all really matters how Thornton is doing, Davis has been a nice bonus, and also to see who is the 3rd PG.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

i think we should get rid of paul davis. he doesn't go after any rebounds. how many put backs did they have in the first half? that's ridiculous. jj looked alright early, but then looked a little intimidated and lost at times. if we don't keep diaz over jj we'll regret it diaz is a mix of iverson and barbosa...vada


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

diaz is pretty athletic, he's probably the favorite right now...


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

i'll admit davis is scoring, but how can he back up brand and kaman. the paint will be wide open with him in the middle...vada


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Thornton has hit a slump.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



Weasel said:


> Thornton has hit a slump.


I spoke too soon.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

are they still playing?


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

yup, almost the end of 3rd qtr.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Conroy picked it up towards the end of the quarter. Davis, Thorton, and Diaz are pretty much carrying the team.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



Weasel said:


> I spoke too soon.


no you didn't...


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeahhhh Abukar.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Abukar is playing very nicely in the 4th quarter.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

nevermind!


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

if they played d in the first half they could have won...jj should go overseas for one year. conroy should be cut. abukar should be given a chance...vada


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

My boy Abukar!!

We lost, but he played very well at the end of the game. I'm very happy to see him play and shoot well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Thornton started the first half red hot, the 2nd half not so much. But overall he did well for his first game. I really liked his aggressiveness. Diaz and Davis played well, Diaz as of today looks to be the favorite but I have reservations on whether he will be a decent PG, he seems more like a SG. Abukar sure surprised me as he came out of nowhere in the 4th to pile on the points and helped the team climb back in the game.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

I think Diaz could excel with the Clips because this team is not used to playing with real pgs. There were many times when Livingston 1st got here and he set guys up with nice dishes and they would drop the ball because they had never played with real plamakers. They have come a long way, but I still don't think that cassell or 'no shot' livingston really qualify. 
Diaz' decision making needs more work than anything.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



shaunliv said:


> thornton sure does look taller than his 6'8" listing...plus his arms are LONG!


He actually only measured in at 6'5 1/2 without shoes before the draft and 6'7 in shoes. 



Weasel said:


> Thornton has been great so far. It is a bit hard to tell who is who with the terrible camera action. Luckily Thornton is wearing a headband so it is easy to spot him out.


Did he eventually take the headband off? I ask because he's superstitious when it comes to his headband, if he gets into what he considers a shooting slump he takes it off or puts it on in attempt to change his luck.

Unfortunately I didn't get to see this one, but I know how he plays so I just have some questions for you guys that did. First off, were you impressed with his often (wrongly) criticized ball-handling? How well did he play defensively, was he gambling too much? How many of his fouls (if any) were offensive? Was he shooting his jumpers with confidence or did most of his points come in the paint off of drives (and trips to the line)? What in his game surprised you most of anything?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



hobojoe said:


> Did he eventually take the headband off? I ask because he's superstitious when it comes to his headband, if he gets into what he considers a shooting slump he takes it off or puts it on in attempt to change his luck.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get to see this one, but I know how he plays so I just have some questions for you guys that did. First off, were you impressed with his often (wrongly) criticized ball-handling? How well did he play defensively, was he gambling too much? How many of his fouls (if any) were offensive? Was he shooting his jumpers with confidence or did most of his points come in the paint off of drives (and trips to the line)? What in his game surprised you most of anything?


No he didn't take the headband off. It was on all game which was great because the online picture was crap. His ball handling this game was good, he had only two turnovers and seemed comfortable with the ball in his hands. He played defense ok, it was hard to tell by the quality but I think he did a decent job. He took a few games, hence the foul count, but some of them paid off like one monster block. I think he may have had 1 offensive foul, not confident on that. He shot his jumpers with great confidence. Thing is though he was really hot in the 1st half not hot in the 2nd half. I believe all his points in the 2nd half came from layups and FT's. I really enjoyed the way he drove to the basket, he had no fear, and he was very aggressive which was nice to see.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



Weasel said:


> No he didn't take the headband off. It was on all game which was great because the online picture was crap. His ball handling this game was good, he had only two turnovers and seemed comfortable with the ball in his hands. He played defense ok, it was hard to tell by the quality but I think he did a decent job. He took a few games, hence the foul count, but some of them paid off like one monster block. I think he may have had 1 offensive foul, not confident on that. He shot his jumpers with great confidence. Thing is though he was really hot in the 1st half not hot in the 2nd half. I believe all his points in the 2nd half came from layups and FT's. I really enjoyed the way he drove to the basket, he had no fear, and he was very aggressive which was nice to see.


Sounds exactly like an Al Thornton game. It's just summer league, but he can do this against anybody. I'm gonna try watching the next one online, see how that works. Definitely looking forward to the one on NBATV though. It's good to see Al get off to a good start with this game, I'm happy for him.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

I was at the game, and to the comment that Davis doesn't go for rebounds, I must say that there were several times that he was just flat out fouled when trying for the rebound but of course it didn't get called. Davis was awesome on offense, and he sure did seem to hustle considering how slow he is. Thornton did start off hot, and cooled off, but it's his first game so it's not that big of a deal. He still scored 22 points or something like that.

Diaz can freaking jump!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Also, that pass from Jordan to Davis on the break was awesome. Jordan passed it between two guys who were pretty darn close together and Davis, who I thought would just take a layup or a five foot jumper swooped in the for the monster jam. That got the whole crowd buzzing. 

Jordan is a bit slow, and needs work on defense, but his passing seems to be pretty good.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

My friend talked to Korolev for a few moments at the game last night. Korolev said that he really wants to be in the NBA, and he would love to stay on the Clippers. He also feels like this is his do or die year, sort of if he doesn't break out this year then his chance is gone. So it should be interesting to see what happens...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*

Impressive game by Thornton!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trail Blazers and Clippers are going to scrimmage tommorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> Trail Blazers and Clippers are going to scrimmage tommorrow (Tuesday).


Thats odd, the Clippers have a game tomorrow. You would think they would rest or take it easy the day of a game.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Summer League Game 1 vs Nuggets*



MR. VADA said:


> i think we should get rid of paul davis. he doesn't go after any rebounds. how many put backs did they have in the first half? that's ridiculous. jj looked alright early, but then looked a little intimidated and lost at times. if we don't keep diaz over jj we'll regret it diaz is a mix of iverson and barbosa...vada


Diaz should make this team but who knows with Dumbleavy running the show..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Thats odd, the Clippers have a game tomorrow. You would think they would rest or take it easy the day of a game.


My mistake. The scrimmage was yesterday, not today.

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/07/oden-dominates-scrimmages.html


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

On Yahoo's summer league report, Thornton and Davis are listed as the first and second under the "shining" category:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=ys-summerleague070907&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

It's nice to see Abukar and Gansey playing well for our summer league team. Gansey was my favorite college player two years ago and Abukar was my favorite college player last year. I hope both start next game and Abukar gets more PT. i'd also like to see Sy get a little more PT and see Korolev PLAY.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Al Thornton is finally getting some love for his summer league performance.

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/players/racetothemvp_mailbag_070713.html


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/players/summer_league_allstars.html



> First Team:
> 
> # Aaron Brooks – G, Houston Rockets
> # Al Thornton – F, Los Angeles Clippers
> ...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jesus, how about Von Wafer today for the Nuggets? 42 points in 27 minutes! 

No surprise with Thornton making the All-Star team, he played well overall although I know he's capable of more. All in all he seemed to force things more than usual, trying to impress the coaches or whoever and playing outside of his game at times. He'll be fine though, he works way too hard and he's way too gifted athletically to not succeed. He's got a great attitude.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

squeemu said:


> My friend talked to Korolev for a few moments at the game last night. Korolev said that he really wants to be in the NBA, and he would love to stay on the Clippers. He also feels like this is his do or die year, sort of if he doesn't break out this year then his chance is gone. So it should be interesting to see what happens...


Why didn't the poor kid play in ANY games what so ever?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Why didn't the poor kid play in ANY games what so ever?


Same reason Wilcox (now a 14/8 guy), Singleton (probably 12/7) and Maggette got benched..... Mike Dunleavy.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

But it is summer league... I've been following this kid since he arrived, and never seen him play. Damn...


----------

